# Very good news!! Chomper may release a nearly perfect version coming this week...



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

HAHA!!! we can really use the webos & android in the same page that time. I think that method is better than dual boot between the CM7 and Webos....Oz webos system is smoother than android very much.... :angel::angel::angel: I love webos very much.....


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

? wtf

where's the news?
where's the source?
links?

thanks.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry, it doesn't have official website now and I just find this message from a Chinese website. I heard that will post before this weekend.....if have any news about it updated will publish here....:androidwink:


----------



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

scrizz said:


> ? wtf
> 
> where's the news?
> where's the source?
> ...


Here is the actual link to Chomper talking about it;
http://weibo.com/1873234062/xt3UPyrPh

Google Translate translates it horrible, but it means basically what jeff0519 said. Maybe someone who reads Chinese can translate it properly.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

ften said:


> Here is the actual link to Chomper talking about it;
> http://weibo.com/1873234062/xt3UPyrPh
> 
> Google Translate translates it horrible, but it means basically what jeff0519 said. Maybe someone who reads Chinese can translate it properly.


If he don't speak or understand Chinese than how could he tell others about what he/she said? Just based on "horrible Google Translation" does not make any sense.


----------



## raylet (Oct 17, 2011)

i can read chinese. here's the translation of the message(http://weibo.com/1873234062/xt3UPyrPh):
"android in card" has been making great progress. If my hand can recover this week, i should be able to release an "nearly perfect" version and the modified source code this weekend. i've put some patches on my hand (for the injury)...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

cool! great news!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

This, if it really happens, will make things even more interesting...


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

wait, what happened to his hand?


----------



## Richard Mongler (Oct 8, 2011)

decalex said:


> wait, what happened to his hand?


Chinese government cut off his hand for releasing something useful to the Americans.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

decalex said:


> wait, what happened to his hand?


ROFL... i dunno


----------



## rdoearth (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, this would make things interesting. I do like webOS too.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

since i installed cm7 i haven't rebooted to webos one single time... i found webos nice but cm7 is so much more responsive and i am so used to android and there's tons of apps and games!! e.g. if i want to use samba shares, i download andSMB.. so much easier to move files from pc to touchpad


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> since i installed cm7 i haven't rebooted to webos one single time... i found webos nice but cm7 is so much more responsive and i am so used to android and there's tons of apps and games!! e.g. if i want to use samba shares, i download andSMB.. so much easier to move files from pc to touchpad


True but so many things are just not working on cm7 yet... I would like to have a video chat working, tablet style emails... Chomper's solution is the stop-gap for now until cm7 matures or we have a port of ics

BTW, i don't think he meant his hand literally got injured, just sarcastically saying he's been doing a lot of coding... I read a little chinese but not fluent.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

He probably got a bad case of chroiditis.
It's a nasty little bugger to fight.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

eew i don't like the idea that web os is even still on my drive let alone want to ever use it.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Would be much faster as a dual-boot option. webOS is not great, why keep it anymore and what functionality does it have that Android doesn't, besides being uber slow?


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Plancy said:


> Would be much faster as a dual-boot option. webOS is not great, why keep it anymore and what functionality does it have that Android doesn't, besides being uber slow?


For now, messaging, email, and video chat are some of the things that cm7 cannot compete with WebOS in, at least for me.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

Plancy said:


> Would be much faster as a dual-boot option. webOS is not great, why keep it anymore and what functionality does it have that Android doesn't, besides being uber slow?


some people prefer webos... i personally find webos to be very nice.. more intuitive than android.. but as i am already an android user, i had no problem using cm7 on touchpad... multitasking concept in webos is better.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

So webOS pretty much the iOS of linux(For not techie users)?


----------



## Vampir1c (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I loved the webOS browser, it was so fluid and fast.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Vampir1c said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I loved the webOS browser, it was so fluid and fast.


You ought to try Dolphin HD on cm7


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

This just seems too good to be true. Ill believe it once I see it..


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Plancy said:


> So webOS pretty much the iOS of linux(For not techie users)?


um, no
I'd say the opposite.
Android is the iOS of linux


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there a site where I can watch for this to be released or should I just subscribe to this thread?


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

webOS lacks as far as apps are concerned, but I personally found the card system to be a massively refreshing look at the tablet/phone OS experience. Also, no matter what you set the User Agent to in android, sites can tell it's android and block. Not the case so far with the webOS brower. I have yet to see flash look as good and work as consistently as it does on the touchpad, and I've seen a LOT of devices/tablets. All things considered, in my opinion, what it lacks in consumer/industry support, it vastly makes up for in design. Once the CM team merges the ICS code into their main branch and we have ICS and webOS on the same tablet I honestly wouldn't trade it for anything else out there, price differences considered.

I will continue to keep webOS, if for nothing else, simply because it's the only mobile device I can watch my NHL Gamecenter Live on. Not only does it merely work, it looks perfect and runs smooth. I'm a hockey fanatic so it's a must for me, though I realize how little it matters to most people.


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree. Touchpad is my first time really trying android and webos and I must say I loved webos. Androids fun but PDF, documents, and videos are much smoother in webos. Certainly most appealing is the card system, not a big fan of androids multitasking approach.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Darinmc said:


> webOS lacks as far as apps are concerned, but I personally found the card system to be a massively refreshing look at the tablet/phone OS experience. Also, no matter what you set the User Agent to in android, sites can tell it's android and block. Not the case so far with the webOS brower. I have yet to see flash look as good and work as consistently as it does on the touchpad, and I've seen a LOT of devices/tablets. All things considered, in my opinion, what it lacks in consumer/industry support, it vastly makes up for in design. Once the CM team merges the ICS code into their main branch and we have ICS and webOS on the same tablet I honestly wouldn't trade it for anything else out there, price differences considered.
> 
> I will continue to keep webOS, if for nothing else, simply because it's the only mobile device I can watch my NHL Gamecenter Live on. Not only does it merely work, it looks perfect and runs smooth. I'm a hockey fanatic so it's a must for me, though I realize how little it matters to most people.


When I first used the card system on a Pre plus, I thought it was horrible and returned the phone immediately. Now that I have it on the tablet, I think it's awesome. Not sure if you have overclocked yours yet, but it makes it very snappy !! I can't wait to see what's coming with getting android and webos on a single tablet.


----------



## Vampir1c (Sep 20, 2011)

Darinmc said:


> webOS lacks as far as apps are concerned, but I personally found the card system to be a massively refreshing look at the tablet/phone OS experience. Also, no matter what you set the User Agent to in android, sites can tell it's android and block. Not the case so far with the webOS brower. I have yet to see flash look as good and work as consistently as it does on the touchpad, and I've seen a LOT of devices/tablets. All things considered, in my opinion, what it lacks in consumer/industry support, it vastly makes up for in design. Once the CM team merges the ICS code into their main branch and we have ICS and webOS on the same tablet I honestly wouldn't trade it for anything else out there, price differences considered.
> 
> I will continue to keep webOS, if for nothing else, simply because it's the only mobile device I can watch my NHL Gamecenter Live on. Not only does it merely work, it looks perfect and runs smooth. I'm a hockey fanatic so it's a must for me, though I realize how little it matters to most people.


Exactly why I love the browser, I mean I got a response saying I never used Dolphin, but thats exactly the browser I'm using on CM7 and it no where as smooth as the webOS browser. I'm not sure if this is due to CM7 being in Alpha status tho.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't like the cards on webOS so much...spent too much time swiping around looking for the right card, couldn't manage the order they are in, and found it much less efficient than a quick home press to get a list of recent apps (or other add-on apps that let you get to the list of recent apps in other quick ways). Liked webOS, but happier w/Android overall. The only thing I'd like to keep is the swipe up for closing (minimizing, really) an app, that was nice after I got used to it. PDF viewing in stock webOS is not good (fuzzy), you can tweak it to improve it, but that is a weakness as shipped in webOS 3.0.2. There are threads on this in precentral.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I didn't like the cards on webOS so much...spent too much time swiping around looking for the right card, couldn't manage the order they are in, and found it much less efficient than a quick home press to get a list of recent apps (or other add-on apps that let you get to the list of recent apps in other quick ways). Liked webOS, but happier w/Android overall. The only thing I'd like to keep is the swipe up for closing (minimizing, really) an app, that was nice after I got used to it. PDF viewing in stock webOS is not good (fuzzy), you can tweak it to improve it, but that is a weakness as shipped in webOS 3.0.2. There are threads on this in precentral.


I use the bluetooth keyboard and the touchstone charger and it really changes the user experience. I love exhibition mode and all the different app choices there. Just curious, what did you tweak with PDF viewing to make it better? That is definitely not the greatest.

I am also good friends with someone that is very involved in the webos community, so I think that helps a lot too.


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I didn't like the cards on webOS so much...spent too much time swiping around looking for the right card, couldn't manage the order they are in, and found it much less efficient than a quick home press to get a list of recent apps (or other add-on apps that let you get to the list of recent apps in other quick ways). Liked webOS, but happier w/Android overall. The only thing I'd like to keep is the swipe up for closing (minimizing, really) an app, that was nice after I got used to it. PDF viewing in stock webOS is not good (fuzzy), you can tweak it to improve it, but that is a weakness as shipped in webOS 3.0.2. There are threads on this in precentral.


Home screen is certainly an easier way to get back and see all your apps. Ideally though I would prefer the android home screen with the multitasking features of webOS. In all though, I guess it depends on what you view your tablet as. For me it's more for a toy/entertainment item, so the cards added to that by making it different than my desktop and laptop. Also not sure if you meant that you found the card organization annoying, but you can stack and re-order them by holding down on them.



dspcap said:


> Just curious, what did you tweak with PDF viewing to make it better?.


From XDA since the SD thread seems to be gone now,



> If you have Internalz installed, browse to:
> /media/cryptofs/apps/usr/palm/applications/com.quickoffice.ar/source/PxxArea.js
> 
> and open the file in the editor.
> ...


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Vampir1c said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I loved the webOS browser, it was so fluid and fast.


The fact that it could not even render gmail properly was a big turn-off for me


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

calris said:


> The fact that it could not even render gmail properly was a big turn-off for me


I just completely re-did my google calendar and use gmail regularly on my TP, not sure what was missing when you used it, but I have had no problems so far.

Really it comes down to a matter of preference, I just think some people went into the webOS experience jaded, and the moment they found something negative it just compounded upon their expectations. It's definitely missing apps, and that is huge, but I've seen a lot of complaints about slow browsers, bad mail support, etc and I've seen none of these things- at least relative to android and iOS, that make me think at it's core it doesn't compete admirably (and no I don't mean for $100 admirably). All it would take is a handful of great app developers to give it the jump start it needs. Of course I'm not holding my breath, just saying, maybe if it wasn't handled by HP it could have had a chance...


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I didn't like the cards on webOS so much...spent too much time swiping around looking for the right card, *couldn't manage the order they are in*, and found it much less efficient than a quick home press to get a list of recent apps (or other add-on apps that let you get to the list of recent apps in other quick ways). Liked webOS, but happier w/Android overall. The only thing I'd like to keep is the swipe up for closing (minimizing, really) an app, that was nice after I got used to it. PDF viewing in stock webOS is not good (fuzzy), you can tweak it to improve it, but that is a weakness as shipped in webOS 3.0.2. There are threads on this in precentral.


Actually, you can press-and-hold on the card to move it around in the order. You can press and hold a card that's within a stack to remove it from the stack, or you can push a card into another card to create a stack. You can also order whether the card is in the top, middle, or bottom of the stack as well.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Darinmc said:


> I just completely re-did my google calendar and use gmail regularly on my TP, not sure what was missing when you used it, but I have had no problems so far.
> 
> Really it comes down to a matter of preference, I just think some people went into the webOS experience jaded, and the moment they found something negative it just compounded upon their expectations. It's definitely missing apps, and that is huge, but I've seen a lot of complaints about slow browsers, bad mail support, etc and I've seen none of these things- at least relative to android and iOS, that make me think at it's core it doesn't compete admirably (and no I don't mean for $100 admirably). All it would take is a handful of great app developers to give it the jump start it needs. Of course I'm not holding my breath, just saying, maybe if it wasn't handled by HP it could have had a chance...


When I tried to use gmail it didn't render the entire page (whole bottom section was missing) - Zooming and panning did not help. The browser having problems with long pages was a well known issue

Now to put this all into perspective, I've used Windows (3.11 through to 7), Windows Mobile (iPAQ anyone), Linux (Slackware installed of 3.5" floppies in 1994 through to Ubuntu 11.04) with all sorts of windows managers (HATED Ubuntu Unity) as well as iPod Touch & iPhone but had never had an Android device or any tablet. Bought the TouchPad ('cause it was cheap and my wife wanted to get me something for fathers day) and liked it but felt it was a bit limited - It really felt rather bland. Then my wife got a Samsung Galaxy S (not the S II) and I though that was much slicker than my iPhone 3GS (which I had already grown to dislike a long time ago). As soon as the CM7 release hit, I installed it and instantly fell in love with it (yeah, soppy I know).

To me, CM7 screams with speed compared to webOS and the functionality is so far ahead - A few hacks later and I have my HP Bluetooth keyboard mapped correctly and Samba media shares on my Linux box running beatifully (next step is NFS because it's more lightweight). Now I know there are issues (Black Screen of Death, Flakey WiFi, Dodgey Bluetooth/GPS connectivity) but even at this Alpha stage, CM7 wins over webOS and is only going to get better. webOS for the TouchPad I think will, unfortunately, fade away (which is a pity because it does have some really nice design elements like the card interface)

That being said, I kind of like the elegance of running Android in a webOS card much like a VM and I think it would be interesting to see the reverse - webOS cards runnining in seamless mode in Android.

So from a (fairly) neutral (i.e. non fanboy) perspective, CM7 wins over webOS hands-down. But what is the really big deal for me is not webOS versus Android but the simple fact that we as a community have a beautiful piece of hardware (good specs, looks good, and I rather like that it has a bit of weight) that is now open slather to all sorts of hacking and modding and HP really don't care. Who would have thought six months ago that the hacker community would have such a massive 'gift' bestowed upon it


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

felixdd said:


> Actually, you can press-and-hold on the card to move it around in the order. You can press and hold a card that's within a stack to remove it from the stack, or you can push a card into another card to create a stack. You can also order whether the card is in the top, middle, or bottom of the stack as well.


Thanks to you and infound for this info - didn't know that was possible...if I boot back into webOS again that will be good to know.


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

As per my experience, the only things Android currently has over webOS are the vast array of quality apps and its flexibility (widgets, customization of input, theme, etc). Unfortunately for me, these two things > what webOS has to offer.

Otherwise at the stock OS level, webOS is a much more intuitive approach for a tablet. All the settings you need are easily accessible with a touch of the tray. To be able to swipe up from the bezel to view all your open apps in windows (cards) and twice to see your own app drawer is a great feature. CM7 makes Android's interface a lot more tolerable as a tablet but let's not forget that Android was initially an OS made for phones.

I would love to see Android running well within webOS. Better yet, to be able emulate Android apps individually instead of running an OS within an OS.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I love android and would be happy if they gave the option to dump webOS and reclaim the space.
I have alpha 1 running great and don't ever go back to webOS .


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

calris said:


> When I tried to use gmail it didn't render the entire page (whole bottom section was missing) - Zooming and panning did not help. The browser having problems with long pages was a well known issue
> 
> Now to put this all into perspective, I've used Windows (3.11 through to 7), Windows Mobile (iPAQ anyone), Linux (Slackware installed of 3.5" floppies in 1994 through to Ubuntu 11.04) with all sorts of windows managers (HATED Ubuntu Unity) as well as iPod Touch & iPhone but had never had an Android device or any tablet. Bought the TouchPad ('cause it was cheap and my wife wanted to get me something for fathers day) and liked it but felt it was a bit limited - It really felt rather bland. Then my wife got a Samsung Galaxy S (not the S II) and I though that was much slicker than my iPhone 3GS (which I had already grown to dislike a long time ago). As soon as the CM7 release hit, I installed it and instantly fell in love with it (yeah, soppy I know).
> 
> ...


I've used pretty much every version of android in the last year, from CM6+ to Sense to MIUI and the list goes on. I love the OS as a whole and think it has a ton of potential with ICS being a primary source of my excitement for the future. That being said, I fail to see any major difference (short of a completely optimized and beautifully coded CM project- leading back to my original statement that a few great devs were needed for webOS) between the speed of webOS and the speed of CM7. Most of the "speed" is actually just animations that can't be edited (less the "faster card animations patch"), outside of that it's hardly a blatant difference. webOS is still the best mobile flash OS out there, and even under the wing of a horrid company manages to do really really well. It's perspective I'm trying to offer, not of your experience but simply of the quality of such a young flexible OS doomed to fail thanks to a terrible company.

Not to beat a dead horse, because I realize this isn't intended to be an argument and I'm loving the android progress, but webos has fantastic media sharing capabilities in ORB, Remote Desktop in Splashtop, and obviously has bluetooth support for their keyboard, so while I understand you are talking about the progress android has made in the last two weeks on the TP and not necessarily what android has to offer, I just wanted to point out the functionality webOS already had...


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Darinmc said:


> I've used pretty much every version of android in the last year, from CM6+ to Sense to MIUI and the list goes on. I love the OS as a whole and think it has a ton of potential with ICS being a primary source of my excitement for the future. That being said, I fail to see any major difference (short of a completely optimized and beautifully coded CM project- leading back to my original statement that a few great devs were needed for webOS) between the speed of webOS and the speed of CM7. Most of the "speed" is actually just animations that can't be edited (less the "faster card animations patch"), outside of that it's hardly a blatant difference. webOS is still the best mobile flash OS out there, and even under the wing of a horrid company manages to do really really well. It's perspective I'm trying to offer, not of your experience but simply of the quality of such a young flexible OS doomed to fail thanks to a terrible company.
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse, because I realize this isn't intended to be an argument and I'm loving the android progress, but webos has fantastic media sharing capabilities in ORB, Remote Desktop in Splashtop, and obviously has bluetooth support for their keyboard, so while I understand you are talking about the progress android has made in the last two weeks on the TP and not necessarily what android has to offer, I just wanted to point out the functionality webOS already had...


I find CM7 to be more responsive - When I tap, generally speaking, it responds quicker than webOS. Of course there are exceptions, and sometimes apps lock up (especially the web browser due to the WiFi issues) but generally speaking, I'm finding CM7 more responsive - YMMV. I think if webOS was thrown out to the community and supported by HP/Palm it would have grown into something big. As I said, there are elements of webOS that are really good. The big question is, what makes the *best mobile flash OS* - Thats all a matter of opinion so lets not get into some kind of Linux/Windows/OSX flame war here .

I had a look at ORB but it looked like it needs server-side components on your PC, Internet connectivity and does transcoding. I just wanted to stream the media files I had already collected over time and put on a file share with minimum of fuss - cifs + MX Video Play was a winner - I didn't have to change anything on my Linux box and by the next CM7 alpha, I probably won't have to hack my TP either - too easy. Which brings me to why I think Android is _better_ - It will move forward, webOS (alas) won't. No OS will ever be 'the best' if the is no longer any continued development...


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

IDK WTF people are doing wrong that they are seeing all these "bugs" in WebOS.
Maybe it's that unnecessary 1.9GHz OC? IDK.

The only thing I c missing from webOS is Apps and community.
apps are where most of the user experience lies.
Don't mention to me the browser or PDF support or this or that because all those are Apps that aren't part of the stock OS(in android).

Having only 2 major players in the mobile OS field is bad for innovation.
Things become stagnant.

ok I stop here, I'm tired... good night.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

Come on guys! Lets get back on topic. This thread is not about android vs webos.


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

calris said:


> The big question is, what makes the *best mobile flash OS* - Thats all a matter of opinion so lets not get into some kind of Linux/Windows/OSX flame war here .


I'm simply saying it handles adobe flash better than any other mobile OS, and while not definitive I could take you to a best buy and put a brand new TP up against all of the major tablets to prove it. No different that saying you find CM7 more generally speaking responsive, just my experience with the device and every other tablet I've used.

But no matter what you're right, nothing on the webOS side will change from this point forward, so we might as well look to the future.

More directly on topic- this card system is a good idea, if it can manage to run android's demanding games/apps smoothly I will seriously consider it over a dual boot solution, though I imagine it pretty unlikely. Android has a hard enough time handling demanding apps, I just don't see a VM type solution managing.


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

Darinmc said:


> I'm simply saying it handles adobe flash better than any other mobile OS, and while not definitive I could take you to a best buy and put a brand new TP up against all of the major tablets to prove it. No different that saying you find CM7 more generally speaking responsive, just my experience with the device and every other tablet I've used.
> 
> But no matter what you're right, nothing on the webOS side will change from this point forward, so we might as well look to the future.
> 
> More directly on topic- this card system is a good idea, if it can manage to run android's demanding games/apps smoothly I will seriously consider it over a dual boot solution, though I imagine it pretty unlikely. Android has a hard enough time handling demanding apps, I just don't see a VM type solution managing.


The necessity in Flash will eventually be gone so... Temporarily... It would be necessary. But eventually will be gone to HTML. The demand for android is due to the uncertainty of WebOs. Don't throw a child in with a crowd of best friends. The alienation will be obvious.

EDIT: To make this post relevant, Chomper application with android in card mode would be pretty awesome. I would be interested in that and a cleaner way of moving out of the android build in card mode. CM7 is awesome btw.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

It's all about the APPS! If Webos had a great selection of Apps like Netflix, RDP, Alternate Browsers etc. I wouldn't mind staying with Webos. Gingerbread doesn't feel natural on a tablet but I guess their are some tweaks and mods to overcome that.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, so any news on when this will be released?


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

twiddler said:


> It's all about the APPS! If Webos had a great selection of Apps like Netflix, RDP, Alternate Browsers etc. I wouldn't mind staying with Webos. Gingerbread doesn't feel natural on a tablet but I guess their are some tweaks and mods to overcome that.


Android 4 is coming soon... Read from the actual team's article that it will be released sometime in Oct/Nov 2011
So eventho Gingerbread doesn't feel natural, Im expecting Ice Cream Sandwich would, since it will be a mix of Gingerbread + Honeycomb...

Source was Wikipedia... i beleive, cant remember

CM7 team would eventually work on that port, and when they do;
Step 1. Install Ice Cream Sandwich
Step 2. ???
Step 3. Profit!


----------



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

dspcap said:


> Is there a site where I can watch for this to be released or should I just subscribe to this thread?


The thread he posts the updates on is;
http://www.treo8.com/bbs/thread-264215-1-1.html

And his personal Blog is;
http://weibo.com/chomper


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Darinmc said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, because I realize this isn't intended to be an argument and I'm loving the android progress, but webos has fantastic media sharing capabilities in ORB, Remote Desktop in Splashtop, and obviously has bluetooth support for their keyboard, so while I understand you are talking about the progress android has made in the last two weeks on the TP and not necessarily what android has to offer, I just wanted to point out the functionality webOS already had...


Well Orb is available for Android
There are a ton of remote desktop apps for Android
You can pair the HP keyboard to CM7

I just wanted to point out the functionality *Android *already had...


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> The necessity in Flash will eventually be gone so... Temporarily... It would be necessary. But eventually will be gone to HTML.


I'm amazed there are still people out there who believe this.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

JasonOT said:


> I'm amazed there are still people out there who believe this.


inorite?
xD


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

the last news, chomper tried to use the ICS code for develop the android in card, but final failed may be as he do not have the original code. Anyway happily heard that he starting to write the final procedure of android 3.x in card .....may be we only need to wait until this weekend.....can been saw the nearly perfect version card android......^^ Thanks for Chomper effort


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

jeff0519 said:


> the last news, chomper tried to use the ICS code for develop the android in card, but final failed may be as he do not have the original code. Anyway happily heard that he starting to write the final procedure of android 3.x in card .....may be we only need to wait until this weekend.....can been saw the nearly perfect version card android......^^ Thanks for Chomper effort


Hmm, I find "chomper tried to use the ICS code" statement a little hard to swallow - the ICS SDK only got released yesterday and the source for the OS has not been released. So unless chomper works for Samsung or Google (or elsewhere with strong Google ties) this statement is either false, or raises significant NDA issues. Now if he is working for a company with access to the ICS source and is using it on the side to build the webOS android card app, he must be skating on extremely thin ice...


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

calris said:


> Hmm, I find "chomper tried to use the ICS code" statement a little hard to swallow - the ICS SDK only got released yesterday and the source for the OS has not been released. So unless chomper works for Samsung or Google (or elsewhere with strong Google ties) this statement is either false, or raises significant NDA issues. Now if he is working for a company with access to the ICS source and is using it on the side to build the webOS android card app, he must be skating on extremely thin ice...


HAHA, it is his privacy problem....we shouldn't guess who he is?? as he just develop its for his hobby...if we known he really to work in google / samsung....may he doesn't release a new android in card for us la....:_con:


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

he could easily be just reversing ics


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Well it has been two weeks now - Any new news?


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

With CM7 working nicely and progressing, why would we still wait for this? After being on WebOS for a few weeks and now running CM7 for a few weeks, I couldn't imagine going back to WebOS. I love Widgets !!


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

so what has this chomper guy done in the past? I've only seen one vid of his port and it appeared pretty glitchy and flickery. If he really has made that much progress, I wouldn't mind seeing an updated video. Just have my doubts about this whole thing. Hard to imagine android running more stable in card format on webOS then cm7's current build


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

He said that may be release a full version included ICS 4.0 before this year end. Awaiting his good news only......_ _!!


----------

